# 2 1/2 pounds per light



## jackywhite (Oct 16, 2007)

i talked to the owner of a hydro shop near my house he said he used to grow n when he did he would get 2 1/2 pounds from 5 plants under a 1000 w...is that normal my first grow i got 4 oz from two plants n thought that was pretty good?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it just depends. experience=yield, alot of peep say they have gotten hugh increaces with each grow. I dont know tohugh still trying to grow my first and so far so good...

Good smokin


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 16, 2007)

its possible depends on expirence strain method of growing co2 usage and pefect growing are.2 dry oz per plant inside inst really bad


----------



## weediscool (Oct 16, 2007)

i would say thats a pretty average amount for a 1000watt. only putting 5 under a 1000watt is kinda a waste.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 16, 2007)

NO that is not normal..... that is somebody who really dialed there shit... It is more likely that you would get 5lbs from 2 lights as opposed to 2.5 lbs from 1 light...

I would not say he is lying.. but I am skeptical...

this system here in the picture is 

17 plants
2 - 1000 watt HPS
can't remember the strain.... i think WHITE WIDOW
CO2 
bucket system
AC
demhudifier
RO water
I forget the nutrients.... ?

anyway this room harvested between 3 and 5.5 lbs per harvest.... depending on the strain....


you can also see video of this garden at How to grow marijuana - See More Buds - DVD Video trailer


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 16, 2007)

8 ounces per plant... 5 plants.... HMMMMM

i'd like to know the strain and the VEG time..

cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also see video of a garden that harvested 15lbs using 7000 watts at that same link..

iloveyou


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 16, 2007)

knowm, i love you too. i just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 16, 2007)

weediscool, you say it like its so easy, lets see you do it.

2 1/2lb per 1k lighting is a expert grower, that means he has everything right and he knows exactly what, when and how much to feed them. Basicly that is what you call the perfect grow. I get a average of 1.5lb per 1k lighting and i had a few times almost reached the 2lb mark per light, and im still working myself to achieve the 2 1/2 per light because my friend which taught me a few things does this.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 17, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> weediscool, you say it like its so easy, lets see you do it.
> 
> 2 1/2lb per 1k lighting is a expert grower, that means he has everything right and he knows exactly what, when and how much to feed them. Basicly that is what you call the perfect grow. I get a average of 1.5lb per 1k lighting and i had a few times almost reached the 2lb mark per light, and im still working myself to achieve the 2 1/2 per light because my friend which taught me a few things does this.


i never said anything was easy. but once you know what youre doing and if you can keep your environment maintained throughout the growing process imo 2.5lbs in a harvest with a 1000watt is normal... or average. obv depending on strain or subtle things you maybe neglected you can get less and if youre getting under that, as you said, you could tweak something to make it better and estimate getting more next harvest

and i would have too many heat/air/temp issues if i were to use a 1000 watt with my current setup. but garden himself says he can get 5.5 with 2. mathmatics.

all im saying is that im sure theres a shitton of people getting about the same amount per light, so if the owner of a hydroponics shop is saying he gets or used to get 2.5 from a light, i would prob not be suprised.

if you were into hydroponics enough to make it youre career, how many pounds per light do you think youd be getting?


----------



## weediscool (Oct 17, 2007)

but if you like, you can supply me with an exaust system, a light and a few hundred on supplys and i will gladly show 2.5 lbs on july 4th. you can have it back when im done i promise


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 17, 2007)

well if its that easy you'll be able to supply yourself with the funds from the max yield you put out.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 17, 2007)

If i were a betting man.... i say less than 20% of the growers get more than 1lb per 1000 watts and less than 2% get 2lbs or more per 1000 watts...


I do agree with weedcool... that once the system is dialed.... it can really start turning out the PRODUCT.... but most people just don't push it to that level... which is fine... 1lb per light is not bad. 2lbs is GREAT..

2.5 lbs is fooking is radical.....


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 17, 2007)

well only a expert grower would know how to dial in the right environment. I had my setup done for about 6 months now and im still tweaking shit each harvest. Even with all the money in the world a noob grower wouldn't get everything right because you have to work around the space and environment your given not what's in the book, so anybody can just say that you gotta have the perfect environment and bam you get 2.5lb automatic.


----------



## trapper (Oct 17, 2007)

the cost of createing the perfect enviroment in a grow room is costly,co2,dehumidifiers,box heaters,ac units,fresh lights,high end reflectors,timers to regulate the on off of air extraction and co2 replacement,great genetics,and the electricity to run all these,is beyond most peoples reach,i find the cost of electricity to create the perfect enviroment is very expensive,in BC X worked for Y and Y had tractor trailers set up around the province,some under ground some above ground in the end he settled for a pound and 1/2 per light after that it got expensive and time consumeing,i just find that most of the talk about 2 plus pounds per light is geared towards us spending money on all types of products to reach the holy grail,its like doing crack and chaseing the dragon.In every rosenthal,jorge,high times,cannabis culture,they all talk of a gram per watt for every 60 days of flowering,and they talk as it is the norm,but it is not the norm,but with out the great genetics nothing can happen,we all cant be arnold swarzenegger even with the same workout and diet.so is 21/2 pounds achievable,probably with a great strain and the perfect indoor enviroment,heck in canada its expensive just to keep us comfortable in our harsh climate never mind a grow room.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 17, 2007)

right on trapper.

This is where i like to say if you can talk the talk, you can walk the walk. Lets see your 2 1/5 weediscool.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont sell weed and due to my location and where i grow, i am confined to using a 400watt hps. So using a 1000watt light or producing a 2lb yeild is an impossiblity for me. however if i chose to move my grow room to a place where i could actually maintain a 1000watt light, and if i had the money to buy the necessary supplys, I dont see why I, or anyone else would have a prob reaching that goal. I just dont know wtf I would do with 2lbs of weed every harvest besides smoke my self retarded.

we can argue semantics all night. all im saying is youve had your system up for 6 months. youre already getting nearly 2 lbs... and you said with some tweaking of it you expect to get a larger yeild in the future. Growing weed is not hard and if youre not getting 2lbs with a 1000watt light you could be if you fixed something. and if you cant maintain the correct growing environment for your light, you need to downgrade or accept the less than optimal results. 

I guess I could have replaced the word "average" for "its been known to happen relativly often for people who have a decent understanding for what it takes to grow marijuana". I just assumed that when we were talking about people with 1000watt lights, we werent talking about the kids who are growing LR2 seeds in a computer tower in moms basement.

anyways. to answer OPs question. Id prob take the word of the man who owns the hydroponics store and inquire about the type of setup he used in addition to his light, and see if he can help you construct a similiar one if possible.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 17, 2007)

how much do you yield off your 400 watt per harvest and what are your veg and flwering times. I want to try to harvest every 50 days with a 400 watt, is this possible? six plants three snow white and three white widow. in dirt. Foxfarm nutes. want to get about 2 oz per plant is this possible? thanks guys and gals


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 17, 2007)

weediscool said:


> I dont sell weed and due to my location and where i grow, i am confined to using a 400watt hps. So using a 1000watt light or producing a 2lb yeild is an impossiblity for me. however if i chose to move my grow room to a place where i could actually maintain a 1000watt light, and if i had the money to buy the necessary supplys, I dont see why I, or anyone else would have a prob reaching that goal. I just dont know wtf I would do with 2lbs of weed every harvest besides smoke my self retarded.
> 
> we can argue semantics all night. all im saying is youve had your system up for 6 months. youre already getting nearly 2 lbs... and you said with some tweaking of it you expect to get a larger yeild in the future. Growing weed is not hard and if youre not getting 2lbs with a 1000watt light you could be if you fixed something. and if you cant maintain the correct growing environment for your light, you need to downgrade or accept the less than optimal results.
> 
> ...



nice post... i can dig it...

i see a bunch of gardens and I just don't see it being done that often... or rarely being done... but I don't diagree with your post..... all valid points..

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 17, 2007)

weediscool said:


> but if you like, you can supply me with an exaust system, a light and a few hundred on supplys and i will gladly show 2.5 lbs on july 4th. you can have it back when im done i promise




are you in california?


----------



## elbow (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah its fair to suppose the hydro shop guy could run a tight ggrow, but I'm also iffy about 5 plants. Its not the same if it takes 120 days per grow, but 1 gram per watt every 60 days is trump.

don't mean to preach, but this here anonymous board is the place for that conversation. Don't trust your freedom to some hydro guy. Every other day I hear about another big bust in the war on drugs because someone knew more than they needed to. Lets all do our part and be stealth just to make it hard on LEO.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 18, 2007)

i live in SW ohio. and the thing holding me back from using a more powerfull light isnt state legalities. its the fact that i have nosy inlaws and i am limited to growing in a somewhat small solid concrete room with almost no possibility to ventilate while keeping the outside from looking suspicious. i could grow in my attic, but it would be a huge hassle and i grow enough weed to keep myself occupied for the time being.

up until recently i was growing about 1.5 ounces per plant using sog from clones provided from a friend, but he cant grow anymore so at the moment ive been reduced to having to grow from seed for the year and a half. first 2 harvests i got about 2ounces per plant maybe more. this last grow i only got 4 females from 15 seeds(ugh) but theyre celtic stone as opposed to the bagseed i grew the last two times. hoping to get 3 ounces per.

i was sceptical about the 'from 5 plants' part too. unless were talking about plants like this: YouTube - Green House Arjan's Ultra Haze#2 Grow with Japanese Subtitle. but i wouldnt say the average person could grow a plant like that. im thinking more like 2.5 lbs from 30 plants heh


----------



## bubblerking (Oct 18, 2007)

i yeild consantly 2 pounds every 60 days with 6 plants under one 1000 watter and have yeilded almost 3 pounds off of one 1000 watter and it took years of bull shit to reach this point


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 18, 2007)

weediscool said:


> i live in SW ohio. and the thing holding me back from using a more powerfull light isnt state legalities. its the fact that i have nosy inlaws and i am limited to growing in a somewhat small solid concrete room with almost no possibility to ventilate while keeping the outside from looking suspicious. i could grow in my attic, but it would be a huge hassle and i grow enough weed to keep myself occupied for the time being.
> 
> up until recently i was growing about 1.5 ounces per plant using sog from clones provided from a friend, but he cant grow anymore so at the moment ive been reduced to having to grow from seed for the year and a half. first 2 harvests i got about 2ounces per plant maybe more. this last grow i only got 4 females from 15 seeds(ugh) but theyre celtic stone as opposed to the bagseed i grew the last two times. hoping to get 3 ounces per.
> 
> i was sceptical about the 'from 5 plants' part too. unless were talking about plants like this: YouTube - Green House Arjan's Ultra Haze#2 Grow with Japanese Subtitle. but i wouldnt say the average person could grow a plant like that. im thinking more like 2.5 lbs from 30 plants heh


Why don't you just pick a mother out of those batches of seeds and start cloning? Then you'll have infinite material for your promising SOG setup.

Just a thought.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 18, 2007)

how much can I harvest off a 400 watt hps, with six plants, can I get 2 oz per plant? every 60 days? using one foot clones after harvest, want to get a system down.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 18, 2007)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Why don't you just pick a mother out of those batches of seeds and start cloning? Then you'll have infinite material for your promising SOG setup.
> 
> Just a thought.


i cant have 2 lights running at the same time in my room due to heat/exaust issues


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 18, 2007)

weediscool said:


> i cant have 2 lights running at the same time in my room due to heat/exaust issues


Then how are you running an SOG?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 18, 2007)

certainly you can find a alternative like a small veg room run by cfl.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 18, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> how much can I harvest off a 400 watt hps, with six plants, can I get 2 oz per plant? every 60 days? using one foot clones after harvest, want to get a system down.


 Anyone have an answer to this? I am about to start a fridge scrog with a 250 hps. From what i've found looks like a decent yeild in a 2.25x2.25 footprint. Some say 4 plants scrog can do 1/2 pound! harvest. I have no idea? I will find out! but ne experience would be cool. thanks..


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 18, 2007)

1 gram per watt. anything less is a waste of time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 18, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> Anyone have an answer to this? I am about to start a fridge scrog with a 250 hps. From what i've found looks like a decent yeild in a 2.25x2.25 footprint. Some say 4 plants scrog can do 1/2 pound! harvest. I have no idea? I will find out! but ne experience would be cool. thanks..



Yes, it is possible to get 1-4 ounces per plant...

cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 18, 2007)

bubblerking said:


> i yeild consantly 2 pounds every 60 days with 6 plants under one 1000 watter and have yeilded almost 3 pounds off of one 1000 watter and it took years of bull shit to reach this point



very nice 


pictures please.. maybe even a grow journal 

and link me 


cheers


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 18, 2007)

can someone answer my fing question. Can I yield 2 oz off a 400 watt hps per plant with six plants, soil grow,have two rooms so could have a rotation of one foot clones ready every 60 days if I could harvest every sixty days. SO possible?


----------



## trapper (Oct 18, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> can someone answer my fing question. Can I yield 2 oz off a 400 watt hps per plant with six plants, soil grow,have two rooms so could have a rotation of one foot clones ready every 60 days if I could harvest every sixty days. SO possible?


GK just answered the ?.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 18, 2007)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Then how are you running an SOG?


i already said how.




> certainly you can find a alternative like a small veg room run by cfl.


instead of investing money into a veg room im currently working on a way to turn the current room i grow in into a more suitable room. this is a terrible time of year however and i really dont have any extra money to put into the room. well see at tax time. prob going to go with something like this:


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 18, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> can someone answer my fing question. Can I yield 2 oz off a 400 watt hps per plant with six plants, soil grow,have two rooms so could have a rotation of one foot clones ready every 60 days if I could harvest every sixty days. SO possible?


2 plants seem like a watse of light. 9 fit nice under a 400 peace


----------



## weediscool (Oct 18, 2007)

except i havnt decided if i want to do flood/drain or aero. and i might have to move the clone box to a different room due to light bleeding. figuring out how im going to get fresh air in and hot air out is the only thing holding me back. well that and lack of funds.


----------



## bubblerking (Oct 19, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> how much can I harvest off a 400 watt hps, with six plants, can I get 2 oz per plant? every 60 days? using one foot clones after harvest, want to get a system down.


you could every strain is diff


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 20, 2007)

Poop smack bottom feeder Albequerque rice rocket.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## sadiekush (Apr 21, 2009)

i have seen somewhere 4 plants, 1 1000w hortilux lamp in air cooled, 7gl bucket = 2lbs hybrid strain


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 21, 2009)

sadiekush said:


> i have seen somewhere 4 plants, 1 1000w hortilux lamp in air cooled, 7gl bucket = 2lbs hybrid strain


----------



## brucetree (Apr 22, 2009)

why the fuck he work in a shitty hydro store for 10 bucks an hour then?


----------



## boati (Oct 21, 2010)

I have read what you guys are saying about yield. I have put over 15 years into perfecting one method and 4 strains and I do get 21/4 lbs per 1000 w Consistantly !Thats not to say I havnt got more but also have got less.Not much though. If your not growing a high yielding strain you are not likely to get that kind of yield. I used a strian called R1 a few times. And yielded 102oz from 2 1000 w lights, but could not make it happen again. I have tried many grow methods and have always went back to the bread and butter. With the information available via Internet It is easier to learn now. Although, I have read some garbage out there. Experience and learning how your strain reacts will always be king when it comes to indoor gardening. Dont bother to google R1 strain it does not exist anymore.Also I wont believe 3 LBS per 1000 watts from a indoor yield unless I was the one Harvesting.It doesnt really count if its not ready all at one time. If I took extra time after initial harvest I could probably say oh ya I get 3LBS per g watt, but I prefer good product not the garbage that comes from harvesting same crop twice.


----------



## boati (Oct 21, 2010)

what brucetree said


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 21, 2010)

Garden Knowm said:


> If i were a betting man.... i say less than 20% of the growers get more than 1lb per 1000 watts and less than 2% get 2lbs or more per 1000 watts...
> 
> 
> I do agree with weedcool... that once the system is dialed.... it can really start turning out the PRODUCT.... but most people just don't push it to that level... which is fine... 1lb per light is not bad. 2lbs is GREAT..
> ...


I just got around a pound dry from 1 600 watt with 6 plants of a unknown strain, all were clones. I didnt have C02, and heat and humidity were a problem. I did have a extended veg time. This time around I have more light.
BigBudE


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

All you people that have yield expectations early in your growing experience are setting yourselves up for dissapointment.


----------



## boati (Oct 21, 2010)

More light means more heat so make sure you jack up your ventilation.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

boati said:


> More light means more heat so make sure you jack up your ventilation.


Thanks for that valuable post!! So you are saying a 1000 watt light runs hotter than a 400? How does that have anything to do with this thread?


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 21, 2010)

I helped some friends take down their Colosseum grow that was 1000w hps and 200 plants which 
pulled about 5lbs, most efficient grow I've seen in person but was a lot of work to maintain.

I'm not sure how much heaths 600w vertical flood system yielded, but I'm sure it was on par with 
the results desired for that 2.5lbs/ 1000w light grow.


----------



## Jack Scalpel (Dec 3, 2011)

I know that scrog alone increases yield with fewer plants even. Though there is a longer veg time. The grower acquaintances have told me they usually at least harvest 1 lb under 1k soil or hydro. Hydro being the most on avg. Many are novices just trying a scrog and not dedicating much love or attention! 1 lb is a lot of bud! 1.5 off of one thousand is great i think for a moderately skilled grower. Thats my opinion. 
Also, i just was gonna say that i noticed a lot of people on here seem like they get a kick out of saying something wiseass as a response to a question. Just remember, there is not a person alive who has never had a beginning to their grow experience! i mean everybody has to start sometime if their in it! dont be mean just cuz you know something they dont. Many great sounding people on here for the most part. I have been reading a lot but just joined so i could input too


----------



## cerberus (Dec 4, 2011)

weediscool said:


> I dont sell weed and due to my location and where i grow, i am confined to using a 400watt hps. So using a 1000watt light or producing a 2lb yeild is an impossiblity for me. however if i chose to move my grow room to a place where i could actually maintain a 1000watt light, and if i had the money to buy the necessary supplys, I dont see why I, or anyone else would have a prob reaching that goal. I just dont know wtf I would do with 2lbs of weed every harvest besides smoke my self retarded.
> 
> we can argue semantics all night. all im saying is youve had your system up for 6 months. youre already getting nearly 2 lbs... and you said with some tweaking of it you expect to get a larger yeild in the future. Growing weed is not hard and if youre not getting 2lbs with a 1000watt light you could be if you fixed something. and if you cant maintain the correct growing environment for your light, you need to downgrade or accept the less than optimal results.
> 
> ...



so then you don't know what you can do with a 1000, and the idea that its pretty normal is coming from some one who hasn't done it and doesn't know from experience.. that is why all the yells about you proving it. you wrong here, listen to knowm.


----------



## trichomedome (Dec 4, 2011)

He,s full of shit imo 1 gram per watt is a good ave. when was he weighing it ???.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 4, 2011)

I think everyone failed to look at the dates of the post, until a few post ago no one has been in this thread in a year. Not that your posts aren't valuable, but don't realistically expect a response from any of those that posted this much later...Entertaining, because I've done this more then a few times myself.


----------



## agramawatt (Dec 24, 2013)

bubblerking said:


> i yeild consantly 2 pounds every 60 days with 6 plants under one 1000 watter and have yeilded almost 3 pounds off of one 1000 watter and it took years of bull shit to reach this point


Can you please tell me what strain 
or strains you are using to reach these numbers


----------



## tallen (Dec 24, 2013)

agramawatt said:


> Can you please tell me what strain
> or strains you are using to reach these numbers


This thread is several years old, don't expect a response


----------



## Travis9226 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would have to say 2 1/2 pounds with one 1000w from 5 plants is more then possible. In a longer narrow room with a light mover running open hoods and a solid tuned hydro set up is more then possible. He should be able to closer to 10oz per plant.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## regulate23 (Feb 1, 2019)

On my second grow I got 2lb under one light and just under 2lb on the other. SOG n no C02. I’ve got a lot to learn n think I got reasonably lucky although I was reading about growing for 12 months before I started. 2.5lbs I would of thought on a consistent basis 2.5lb was about maxing out....unless ur the guy who wrote three per Light for $500 a copy lol


----------



## mytwhyt (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm thinking 3 lbs from a 1000 watts is possible, but not with a single 1000 watt light.. I do think is doable with 3 315 watt cmh lights.. Here's 1lb 10ozs with done 2 315 watt cmh and only two plants.. Two different strains with a common reservoir..Not too short of 2 lbs, with another week in veg it would have been close to 2lbs.. These are about 15 week grows, seed to harvest..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/sun-systems-lec-315-reviews.742794/page-11


----------



## Renfro (Feb 1, 2019)

Id say very doable.

Lets talk gram per watt level... considered to be a good production with an experienced grower and a tuned setup.

1000 grams / 453.6 = 2.2 pounds

So lets say he had a ballast thats cranked to 1150 watts...

1150 / 453.6 = 2.53 pounds (again a gram per watt)


----------



## Renfro (Feb 1, 2019)

brucetree said:


> why the fuck he work in a shitty hydro store for 10 bucks an hour then?


because he owns it and is raking in the dough by selling to the growing market.


----------



## foliage2018 (Feb 1, 2019)

I was able to make 16lbs under 7200watt (6x Gavita 1150W) in coco using Autopots. That was 2,1oz/plant. I was also able to reach 3,8oz/plant - but that was just some of them - the strongest ones. So let's say I would let them all a week more on veg and train them all like I did with the strongest ones (6 colas per plant). Maybe using a hydroponics it could be even more.

I think it is doable, but at what cost? He maybe veged them for at least a month and a half - that is a lot of power and probably less profitable overall.


----------



## hazeman1911 (Feb 5, 2019)

wafflehouselover said:


> weediscool, you say it like its so easy, lets see you do it.
> 
> 2 1/2lb per 1k lighting is a expert grower, that means he has everything right and he knows exactly what, when and how much to feed them. Basicly that is what you call the perfect grow. I get a average of 1.5lb per 1k lighting and i had a few times almost reached the 2lb mark per light, and im still working myself to achieve the 2 1/2 per light because my friend which taught me a few things does this.


----------



## Keesje (Feb 22, 2019)

jackywhite said:


> i talked to the owner of a hydro shop near my house he said he used to grow n when he did he would get 2 1/2 pounds from 5 plants under a 1000 w...is that normal my first grow i got 4 oz from two plants n thought that was pretty good?


I didn't read the whole thread, but how much you get is depending on lots of things.
First of all the strain.
Then, if you grow huge plants for a long time, then 2.5 pounds under 1000 Watt is not much. You can do better.
Especially if you have a large room and use reflecting material on the walls, directly on the edge of the plants.

1 to 1.1 grams per 1 Watt HPS is fairly normal if you grow in a growing tent and use 'normal' growing times. 
Maybe not when you just start, but after some grows it must be possible.


----------



## herballuvmonkey (Jul 22, 2019)

My best has been 1 1/2 lbs from 5 plants with 2 600 watters. I grew white rhino. Understand i had been doing this for awhile and each grow i charted it and changed something. The best thing i did was keep my nutes at 1200 or less the whole grow. of course the usual training and lollipopping. I dont know about that much from 5 but I'm looking at 2 lbs or more from 8 white widows. This is in hydro with 4 weeks of veg. in dwc.


----------

